# CAADX geometry



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

I am finding this chart a bit hard to interpret. It would seem Cannondale would just fill in the chart instead of putting the asterisk in some fields. I mean how difficult is it just to put the proper number in the field?

Anyway, the wheelbase does not look right to me on the size 58. Given the front center, and chain stay length I would expect a 103 to 104cm wheelbase. Unlike Specialized and Shimano, who answers the phone, there is no contact number on the Cannondale website. I'm sure they want people to get the advice from their dealers and I tried this, but unsatisfactorily. Does anyone know what the wheel base number us for a size 58?


----------



## .je (Aug 25, 2012)

I think the dimension of FC should be measured diagonal from the bottom bracket centre axis as it normally is called out on other drawings, because if I do the math that way, I get 101.8cm for a 58; that process gives 103.3cm for a 58.


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

103.3 sounds about right to me also. What is odd is that Cannondale doesn't enter the right info. This happened to the geometry table on the Specialized Tarmac a couple years ago, and I called them. They admitted the inaccuracy, and corrected it in a couple days. But with Cannondale, you can't call them. 

Anyway, I've made up my mind to get a Specialized. I just trust them more. I'm sure Cannondale is a good bike, but I like to be able to call someone if I have a question. I can call Shimano, I can call Trek, I can call Specialized, etc. 

Thanks for more or less verifying my speculation on the wheelbase.


----------

